
Nokia says most Apple products violate its patents - alexandros
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/8434132.stm
======
noonespecial
Perhaps once the bigcorps have collected enough vaguery in their respective
"intellectual property portfolios", we can just agree that everyones'
technologies violate everyones' patents and just shut the hell up and build
stuff already...

~~~
briansmith
That's what the "bigcorps" will do. Then they will enter formal or informal
cross-licensing agreements. But, they will still use their patents to crush
any smaller competition.

~~~
noonespecial
That may be so for the short term, and certainly inside national boundaries,
but I don't think the _"rich countries own all of the ideas"_ thing is going
to be a sustainable global equilibrium state.

This will become the norm: [http://www.scidev.net/en/news/brazil-breaks-
patent-on-hivaid...](http://www.scidev.net/en/news/brazil-breaks-patent-on-
hivaids-drug.html)

------
rauljara
So, first Nokia sues over some general cell phone technology patents. Then
Apple countersues over patents that they specifically developed for the
iPhone. Now Nokia suddenly realized that every Apple product ever uses their
technology and is counter-counter suing. I wonder how many days it is before
Apple realizes Nokia is using Apple technology in every one of their devices
ever and counter^3 sues, and how many days after that until they settle.

~~~
btilly
That is why most companies find it easier just to cross-license patents.

~~~
mbreese
From what I've read, this was the problem... Nokia wanted to cross-license
everything, and Apple balked at that. I can't say that I blame Apple, given
that the iPhone interface seems to be far ahead of Nokia's current offerings.

------
cabalamat
1\. vote Pirate Party

2\. abolish misuses of patents

3\. companies such as Nokia are forced to get revenue by making things people
want, rather than rent-seeking

4\. everyone wins!

~~~
fauigerzigerk
If they do indeed have valid patents on those technologies it means that they
have actually invented something people want.

I'm not saying such technologies should be patentable, only that people
apparently want them.

------
martythemaniak
Apple doesn't mind using other people's stuff when it suits them - they did
lift Creative's mp3 player UI and successfully sold it off as it's own.

[http://www.tuaw.com/2006/08/23/apple-pays-100m-to-
creative-i...](http://www.tuaw.com/2006/08/23/apple-pays-100m-to-creative-in-
patent-lawsuit-settlement/)

------
joubert
Cry me a river.

